# Can I use an old Tivo HDVR2 without paying subscription?



## thragus (Nov 14, 2007)

I'll try to keep this short. I was with Directv for a long time but switched to TW about 2 years ago. I want to come back to Directv and am wondering if I can use my old Hughes Tivo HDVR2 without paying for the TIVO service. In other words, I just want to be able to manually set up recordings. I don't need series recording or wishlists or search for an actor. I plan on getting the new Directv HD DVR along with a 2nd standard reciever and use my TIVO for a 3rd TV. I understand I will be paying $5 for each of the 2nd and 3rd set tops, but don't want to pay another $5 for the TIVO when I am already going to be paying for the new Directv HD DVR. Hope that makes sense. 

Thanks for any help, Dave.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Nope.

You have to pay for DVR services.

But if you are getting the HD-DVR... the single service fee, covers all DVR's on your account... $5.99 total... for every DVR are you raccount


----------



## carnage (Dec 2, 2006)

If I understand your question correctly, you are worried about paying an extra DVR fee? There will be the mirror or lease fee on the third box, but with Directv one DVR fee covers all of your receivers.

Edit--Earl beat me by two minutes.


----------



## thragus (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks. So, you are saying that the $5.99 DVR fee will include even the TIVO.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

thragus said:


> Thanks. So, you are saying that the $5.99 DVR fee will include even the TIVO.


Yes. Doesn't matter if it's an old Ultimate TV DVR, Tivo-based DVR, or a newer DirecTV DVR.


----------

